# I'm so exctied!



## Wingnut (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm having a babbling moment so forgive me...

After class today my future sis-in-law and I went to a few gyms to see if there were any good places with a reasonable rate. We found one and it's beautiful! They even have mini-daycare where they will watch my kids for up to an hour & a half!!! And I'm getting a mega discount for being an EMS student, my husband and brother are also getting one for being cops.  AND they have 2 massage rooms...I've never had a real massage before, I am definitly going to take advantage of THAT one!!! Oh yeah and it's run by our local hospital, they have training programs to help those of us in the medical field. I can't wait to get started!!!!

*Babbling off*


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 26, 2005)

/JEALOUSY ON

Some people have all the luck!


----------



## Jon (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 26 2005, 05:47 PM
> * I'm having a babbling moment so forgive me...
> 
> After class today my future sis-in-law and I went to a few gyms to see if there were any good places with a reasonable rate. We found one and it's beautiful! They even have mini-daycare where they will watch my kids for up to an hour & a half!!! And I'm getting a mega discount for being an EMS student, my husband and brother are also getting one for being cops.  AND they have 2 massage rooms...I've never had a real massage before, I am definitly going to take advantage of THAT one!!! Oh yeah and it's run by our local hospital, they have training programs to help those of us in the medical field. I can't wait to get started!!!!
> ...


 Ok.... Now maybe not quite as nice, but my vollie squad (Just joined by PArescue) has a VERY nice workout area. Best part - it's free, and there are shower/locker room facilities that YOU KNOW WHO CLEANED THEM


Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 26 2005, 09:50 PM
> * Best part - it's free, and there are shower/locker room facilities that YOU KNOW WHO CLEANED THEM
> 
> *


 PArescueEMT?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 27, 2005)

That's what the new guy is for!


At our Vol. Fire/EMS we have these special machines that do the cleaning, hose rolling, etc. It's called a probationary firefighter.  :lol:


----------



## Jon (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 27 2005, 01:33 AM
> * That's what the new guy is for!
> 
> 
> At our Vol. Fire/EMS we have these special machines that do the cleaning, hose rolling, etc. It's called a probationary firefighter.  :lol: *


 ain't that the truth - actually here it is the daytime paid staff.....



Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 27 2005, 12:33 AM
> * That's what the new guy is for!
> 
> 
> At our Vol. Fire/EMS we have these special machines that do the cleaning, hose rolling, etc. It's called a probationary firefighter. :lol: *


Hey we have some of those!!! If you get a good one its one heck of a machine!!  :lol: We also have an ambulance cleaning apparatus called a first responder.   But they usually only work with an additional accessory called an EMT-B... which happens to be me...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 27 2005, 10:31 AM
> * Hey we have some of those!!! If you get a good one its one heck of a machine!!  :lol: We also have an ambulance cleaning apparatus called a first responder.   But they usually only work with an additional accessory called an EMT-B... which happens to be me...   *


 Contrary to the thoughts of me being a primadonna on other threads, I actually clean the ambulance myself, becuase with the risk of sharps being around it's fine for me to clean up, but I don't want to put my crew at risk.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 27, 2005)

LOL here the EMT's do it and if they have one of us ride alongers with them...we do it  <_<




An Rescue, if you're a primadonna then I'm the Mother Mary


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 27, 2005)

Around here, the driver cleans the ambulance while the EMT is inside the ED doing paperwork.  He does get help from anybody else that rode in to the hospital.


----------



## MMiz (Feb 28, 2005)

At the private company I work for we get a discount at a local gym, but it still costs money.  One day they're going to figure out a healthy and fit EMT is prone to less injuries, but that day hasn't come yet.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 28, 2005)

Not only being prone to injury but being able to keep up with the men and do my share of the lifting. I darn near killed myself when I first used the stair chair. I could do it one way but not the other, and I notice a lot of the women get crap for not being able to lift, the guys usually turn to the FF's for lifting help.


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Feb 28 2005, 10:33 AM
> * the guys usually turn to the FF's for lifting help. *


 But that's what firefighters are for!


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 28, 2005)

LOL Very Good point...


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Feb 28 2005, 10:53 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Feb 28 2005, 10:53 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Wingnut_@Feb 28 2005, 10:33 AM
> * the guys usually turn to the FF's for lifting help. *


But that's what firefighters are for!   [/b][/quote]
That, and standing around with thumbs in rear orifices.


Jon


(OOPS - NO OFFENSE Capt.)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Feb 28 2005, 10:50 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Feb 28 2005, 10:50 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That, and standing around with thumbs in rear orifices.


Jon


(OOPS - NO OFFENSE Capt.) [/b][/quote]
 They do that to prevent the medics from jamming something up there to take their temp.


----------



## Jon (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Feb 28 2005, 06:42 PM
> * They do that to prevent the medics from jamming something up there to take their temp.    *


 Good Point :lol:


----------

